# Freiburg MTB händler Scott/GT/Marin/Gary Fisher/Specialized



## swedie (29. November 2004)

Hi!
I'm a swede coming down to Freiburg at the end of February 2005 for a few months and am longing to do some MTBing in the Schwartzwald area  .

I'm planning to buy an enduro MTB in Freiburg but I want to get a brand which I can get serviced back here in Sweden. So please can anyone give me some info if any of the above bike brands are availible in Freiburg and some contact details about the bike shops (www address or email)?

Cheers, Tobias


----------



## blackforest (29. November 2004)

Okay:

Kona + Specialized  :  www.dynamo-bikes.de ( Freeride Shop!! )

Cannondale + Rocky Mountain  : www.extratour-freiburg.de

Giant + Specialized + Bergwerk:  www.hild-radwelt.de

February ist not the best month for mountainbiking. But if your from Sweden it should be like summer for you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (29. November 2004)

Marin Händler in Freiburg:
Extratour 
Schwabentour Ring 12a
Tel: 0761 286 7337
greets Alex


----------



## UKW (30. November 2004)

Moin,
you can get every bike of your mentioned brands in Freiburg exept GT. But there will be two or three dealers nearby Freiburg who will sell GT bikes in 2005. For the rest see the postings above.
Cheers
UKW


----------



## swedie (30. November 2004)

Thanks a bunch for your answers!

Seems like I can get any brand except Scott and Gary Fisher...? Does anyone else know a Scott or Gary dealer in Freiburg?

Um, well, yeah, I guess that February isn't the best biking month but as you said it's still a hell of a lot better than up here.... At the moment I've -10 degrees and 40 cm of snow... Anyway I'm probably going to stay in Freburg until June so I guess I'm going to be pleased anyway  !


----------



## blackforest (30. November 2004)

Well, off course you can buy a Scott : www.fahrradmagazin.de 

Not exactly in freiburg but close to.


Did you know that Scott bicycles are developed right here in Freiburg.

Oh we have 5-10° and no Snow. Normally it is no problem to go mountainbiking in February. If you want to know some trails send a PM when you`re here.

( My English is bad, I know! )


----------



## swedie (1. Dezember 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Did you know that Scott bicycles are developed right here in Freiburg.
> 
> Oh we have 5-10° and no Snow. Normally it is no problem to go mountainbiking in February. If you want to know some trails send a PM when you`re here.
> 
> ( My English is bad, I know! )



Hey, there's nothing wrong with your english, however my german sucks... I'm planning to refresh it when I get to Freiburg, we'll see how it goes...  

I'm going to check all the links now and see what to get. The fact that Scott is developed in Freburg sounds good . I'll drop you a PM when I'm in town. (Has actually already tried some trails around Freiburg when I was there this August and I just loved them   )


----------



## weissbierbiker (2. Dezember 2004)

i bought my last scott 13 years ago, but i think you can get a scott by hanser
 Zweiräder Hanser
Friedrichring 31
79098  Freiburg im Breisgau

Telefon: 0761-274244


----------

